# Hilfe! XP 2100+ auf 1500+ runtergetaktet



## nEutRa (11. März 2004)

Hilfe
Mein Athlon XP 2100+ hat sich auf 'nen Athlon XP 1500+ runtergetaktet!
Was soll ich machen?

Bitte helft mir schnell
nEutRa


----------



## JohannesR (11. März 2004)

Format c:, wie es in deiner Signatur steht? 
Nein, mal im ernst, der AthlonXP hat eine reelle Taktrate von ca. 1500Mhz, der Aufgedruckte wert soll einen Vergleich mit einem PIV ermöglichen/darstellen. Sicher, dass du das nicht verwechselst?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> Vergleich mit einem *PIV*ermöglichen/darstellen.



bedeutet der Kürzel *processor intel version* , oder was ?


----------



## JohannesR (11. März 2004)

Pentium IV
Deins ist aber zumindest sehr kreativ!


----------



## ssc (11. März 2004)

*BIOS einstellen*

Hallo,

ist mir auch schon mal passiert.

Das kann eventuell daran liegen das deinem Board der Strom ausgegangen ist und dein Bios seine Konfiguration vergessen hat.

Geh also mal in dein Bios. Dort gibt es die Möglichkeit die Prozessoreinstellung zu ändern.

Wenn du da bist müsstest du sehen das bei der Prozessortakfrequenz 100/100
steht.

Das musst du hochsetzen.

Danach hast du auch wieder die volle Rechenleistung.


----------



## server (11. März 2004)

Die Taktfrequenz auf 133 und den Multiplikator auf 13 stellen, weil 133 x 13 = 1,733 GHZ (=AMD Athlon XP 2100+)


----------



## nEutRa (11. März 2004)

Ok danke


----------

